# Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your view?



## max_demon (Mar 17, 2007)

> The Arya Vidya Mandir (AVM) Society, which runs four schools in the city, could be in for trouble. The state government said the AVM management had not taken necessary permissions to turn the AVM Girls’ School in Santacruz into a co-educational institution, and to merge it with another AVM school in Bandra.
> 
> Parents of girls studying in AVM, Santacruz have moved the Bombay High Court against the management’s decision — that from April 1, 2007 the school will become co-educational and girls from Standard III to X will attend classes in the AVM School in Bandra (W). Girls in Standard II and below will continue to attend the Santacruz school, along with boys. Both schools would have a common principal.
> 
> ...


Not every one is happy with the government stand to introduce sex eduction in school



> Jamaat opposes sex education in schools
> Haima Desshpande
> Thursday, March 15, 2007  00:29 IST
> 
> ...



Source

now  what teachers will do


will they show movies



will they teach us Hot coffee (jokin)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*

Cool but i doubt if teachers are willing teach that. When i was in SSLC 9th. We had this topic about male and female reproductive system our biology teacher just moved to next chapter. In SSLC it is not much in detail but while in ICSE it was very detailed.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanx god, this was a much required action to take. Sex is a taboo topic in India socity, now atleast this way students will be frank & open about it. If there is enough knowledge of something it is no longer a special knowledge.

We can already see the Student Sex revolution in all the colleges & universites in the form of various MMS scandels which come out everyday , the knowledge is still there, but boys & gals are shy. Oh comon, everyone does it, it's just no one talks about it. 

Now I hope the parents are samrt enough to understand the decision. Starting sex education does not mean that this will increse the harrasment cases or Students doing sex in school\college times. Yo, they are already doing it without telling. Atleast now they will be safe. It better to buy a Rs 20 pack of condom then to be a papa accidently anyway


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 17, 2007)

here in bangalore... we had sex education for 2 years.. 9th(2002-2003) and SSLC(2003-2004 for me)..  
our bio lecturers wud tell us how to prevent it and such stuff wid some toony pics etc.. separately for boys n gals of course !!


----------



## 24online (Mar 17, 2007)

effect: internet usage will increase.....


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 17, 2007)

More MMS clips.


----------



## Ravirdv (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*

^^


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 17, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> More MMS clips.



LOL, Anyway I left school in 2001 and  I do not yet have kids, so i do not think this step will affect me in anyway


----------



## max_demon (Mar 17, 2007)

Post edited.


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 18, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> A spokesman for the Jamaat, Aslam Ghazi, told DNA that his organisation will not let the HRD ministry carry on with its plans. “Uncontrolled sexual anarchy is the reason for AIDS,” he said. “It is a Western illness. Why should our children be taught about sex?”



Aslam Ghazni, wake up *knock knock knock*. AIDs is definitely not a western disease, in fact it India tops the list. Ironically Manipur, a trasitional progressive Indian state tops the list in India along with other NE states, what is abstinence going to do there? And the rest of India?

G.W. Bush experimented with removing sex-ed and introducing abstinence programs, US today has 7 times higher teen pregnancy rates than Europe, statistically teen in both continents have same amount of sex.

NDA government went for abstinence means instead of promoting safe sex and propelled India to beat South Africa in being the top country with HIV, now we all do what we are best at - denial.

Aslam Ghazi is an example of person who credit all evils to the west and are happy with India getting backwards. It is these kind of people who keep India on leash and let China overtake India in all spheres.

Sex education is the need of the hour, not only for preventing AIDs but also satiating the curiousity, preventing unwated pregnancy and gender sensitisation. In India where majority have sex only after marriage, people enter into wedlock and are scared silly because they don't know one thing or the other. They don't understand much about female sexuality either and neither are the ladies sure about it, being bought up in a puritan environment.



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Cool but i doubt if teachers are willing teach that. When i was in SSLC 9th. We had this topic about male and female reproductive system our biology teacher just moved to next chapter. In SSLC it is not much in detail but while in ICSE it was very detailed.



Thats biology, science not sex education. Sex education deals with the relationships and emotional aspects of sex along with other things..


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 18, 2007)

it is a good step


----------



## apoorva84 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*

high time they introduced it...jamaat,i think you are living n the god damned 18th century


----------



## kirangp (Mar 18, 2007)

There will be someone or the other who will always oppose it but the Government should be strong & should not remove it...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				Aberforth said:
			
		

> Thats biology, science not sex education. Sex education deals with the relationships and emotional aspects of sex along with other things..



Why i said that because if you can not teach that in biology how can they teach them sex education?. If a parent come to know little bit that their children know sex they start a big issue. Just like what happened to me when dad saw it. The whole day he was giving lecture after lecture. Sex is a big taboo and lool the indian population are huge. How did it become huge if sex is a taboo?. hmm. Something to ponder.


----------



## Yamaraj (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Why i said that because if you can not teach that in biology how can they teach them sex education?. If a parent come to know little bit that their children know sex they start a big issue. Just like what happened to me when dad saw it. The whole day he was giving lecture after lecture. Sex is a big taboo and lool the indian population are huge. How did it become huge if sex is a taboo?. hmm. Something to ponder.


Because Indians are mostly hypocrites and riddled with the guilt resulting from poor knowledge and unsatisfied desires.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 18, 2007)

Max_Demom, your comments are in bad taste and entirely unsuitable for the discussion at hand.Please refrain from making any such tasteless comments in future and try to understand the seriousness of issue that is being discussed.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Max_Demom, your comments are in bad taste and entirely unsuitable for the discussion at hand.Please refrain from making any such tasteless comments in future and try to understand the seriousness of issue that is being discussed.


Sorry ,  Ctrl+alt+del  i was not having the idea . will not do again


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Why i said that because if you can not teach that in biology how can they teach them sex education?. If a parent come to know little bit that their children know sex they start a big issue. Just like what happened to me when dad saw it. The whole day he was giving lecture after lecture. Sex is a big taboo and lool the indian population are huge. How did it become huge if sex is a taboo?. hmm. Something to ponder.



We lived in a nation of hippocrites, they think about sex 24/7 (1 billion people attest to this fact) while make it a taboo to talk about it, have extra-marital affairs while look down at pre-marital sex, talk about western corruption while they forget the jumbo sized harems of nobles of the old and child marriages, talk about cultures ignoring thuggee human sacrifice, sati, dowry, casteism....

Don't know about your dad but my parents are so conservative they'll be surprised I even know about female bodies and sex, forget doing it. I guess this attitude made me fight back by doing things much before people normally did.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*

If these things are not taught by teachers/lecturers then the teens will have to find out by other means[as normally happens]. Increased net usage, book() usages etc. Its better to teach them, but not deeply.
Also making some bad and horrorful images bout sex by lecturers will gives more trouble in future. They will need some counseling after 20


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Also making some bad and horrorful images bout sex by lecturers will gives more trouble in future. They will need some counseling after 20



It does, lots of incompatibility between couples resulting in extra martial affairs, divorces, arguments, blah blah. And a lot of people have sex education from porn which itself is very unrealistic and fantastic like fantasy movies. Unrealistic expectations then give rise to problems.


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				Aberforth said:
			
		

> It does, lots of incompatibility between couples resulting in extra martial affairs, divorces, arguments, blah blah. And a lot of people have sex education from porn which itself is very unrealistic and fantastic like fantasy movies. Unrealistic expectations then give rise to problems.



Very well said!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*

Looks like kerala and karnataka says no to sex education. Dumb parents and dumb people.


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Looks like kerala and karnataka says no to sex education. Dumb parents and dumb people.



I guess they don't want something 'western' like sex happening in their place. Last time, the government of Karnataka opposed something, it was English education in state schools. The result? IT boom in their own backyard while the Kannadas were largely unemployable in this industry resulting in importing people from other states. It became an eye opener for them and now they have introduced English in primary schools.

The next lesson they'd need is a rise of sexual crimes and offenses (accompanies quick economic growth with lack of humanity) and a good ranking in HIV which will open the eyes and allow sex education.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				Aberforth said:
			
		

> I guess they don't want something 'western' like sex happening in their place. Last time, the government of Karnataka opposed something, it was English education in state schools. The result? IT boom in their own backyard while the Kannadas were largely unemployable in this industry resulting in importing people from other states. It became an eye opener for them and now they have introduced English in primary schools.
> 
> The next lesson they'd need is a rise of sexual crimes and offenses (accompanies quick economic growth with lack of humanity) and a good ranking in HIV which will open the eyes and allow sex education.



In developed countries like europe, US, UK and so on have sex education. No one complains of anything. This kannadigas are screwing themself. Even now they are arguing they should not be english in schools or they should not teach english. Has i saw sexual crime is increasing rapidly. I dont know what people are going to gain from hating westerners. All i can this if people keeps on hating they are biggest losers ever. Haters are loser


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 26, 2007)

Bush administration tried going on a conservative note and proposed abstinence movements instead of sex education. By 2008 teenage pregnancy increased several times and statistically teens in US showed more high risk behaviour than Europe despite Europe being more liberal than US in sexual matters. 

Denmark is the best example how removing that taboo effect with sex can change the whole atmosphere, reportedly Danes are one of the happiest people with good incomes, low crime, virtually absent sexual crimes, etc. 

India is far from it, Delhi is notoriously known as Rape Capital of the World and well, get any national newspaper from any day - chances are at least two reported sexual crimes reach the papers everyday. Conservatism is always at conflict with development both in India and US. Apparently they make good partners.

I guess a lesson to learn from these statistics, don't mess with nature. Sex urge is natural and if it is ignored for maybe marriage after 20 years, it is bound to have negative  effects. Better educate them than have them as porn addicts, rapists or deviants.


----------



## neilsequeira (Mar 26, 2007)

**** this topic ban me admins for saying this . i learnt all things myself and i am happy . Further more who allowed such topics on a tech forum

instead of sex educatin change marriage age for gals to 16 and guys to 18 damn its . rather it will decrease crime and urge  and stop showing females in bollywood with skimpy clothes. and what the hell . i wonder what will happen to people who find out ........................
Example Britney Spears son .

DAMN It Admins This is a TECH FORUM . DAMN It Admins This is a TECH FORUM DAMN It Admins This is a TECH FORUM DAMN It Admins This is a TECH FORUM DAMN It Admins This is a TECH FORUM DAMN It Admins This is a TECH FORUM DAMN It Admins This is a TECH FORUM DAMN It Admins This is a TECH FORUM 

You know where are hijdas and Prostitues and Aids infected peoople are there in huge Numbers - MUMBAI so they need it more then elsewhere.

*www.digitmag.co.uk/forums/msgs.cfm?msg=1197&forum=4&tz=-330

Decent forum  digit UK Magazine


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 26, 2007)

^^^ why are you bashing the moment you saw this topic, every forum has a general/lobby section where users can talk abt matters irrelevant to the main theme of the forum

btw, this is technology, reproduction technology

abt ur depression abt learning how u were born: " it is the only way to ensure the survival of our species"


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 26, 2007)

neilsequeira said:
			
		

> instead of sex educatin change marriage age for gals to 16 and guys to 18 damn its . rather it will decrease crime and urge



In US marriage age is 16 for both males and females but doesn't change a thing. I think marriage age isn't an issue, you don't want to marry just for sex do you? Marriage is a lifetime contract in most cases unless you want to follow the Hollywood way of doing things.


Sex education isn't about urge satisfaction, its about knowledge and understanding of sexual issues which marriage isn't going to help. You pointed out your lack of knowledge and immaturity in this regard with your post on this topic. If you were depressed about the way you were born, it proves you really need sex education to change your attitude - you are one of the casualties of the current no sex-ed system. I have nothing more to say. 

Early marriage is going to promote hasty decisions based on hormones and loads of regrets later and trying quick fix solutions like extra marital affairs or worse crimes. Moreover very few would marry early, they have a career to consider and not all people are made for marriage. For example I have been in legal marriageable age for quite a few year but marriage isn't on the charts for at least 10 years for me, I have a lot more things to do rather than kids and family.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 26, 2007)

Your body muscles work a lot during sex, the heartbeat increses, brain releases lots of engymes which usually it doesn't in normal times. Hell, if you don't know how to do or how to be careful, you can die doing it.

(guess that was too much )

& sure you can learn on your own. but how much? Unless you do practicles or know what will happen while doing practical you won't know anything.


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 26, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I have nothing more to say.
> Your body muscles work a lot during sex, the heartbeat increses, brain releases lots of engymes which usually it doesn't in normal times. Hell, if you don't know how to do or how to be careful, you can die doing it.



Not to mention less risk for prostate cancer, all the pleasure and the feel good thing after. Now someone don't stone me for it, I was only quoting facts. You don't like facts, don't read this. 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> & sure you can learn on your own. but how much? Unless you do practicles or know what will happen while doing practical you won't know anything.



Well, seeing people are so resistent to theory in India, practicals don't stand a chance getting accepted. Indians are expert in making babies not making love. 

(Well well, put down the gun, I was only telling the truth)


----------



## Apollo (Mar 26, 2007)

Any form of knowledge is empowering. We should all welcome this initiative.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				Aberforth said:
			
		

> (Well well, put down the gun, I was only telling the truth)



 I stand with you, don't worry. People should know & understand.


----------



## lalam (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmmmm its high time that this is taught as life is just so sexed up we need one....


----------



## knight17 (Mar 27, 2007)

About the opposition in Kerala (What I read in our local News paper)

 It was because of some topics that was included in the syllabus like encouraging sex that doesn't include intercourse and some debate topics about adults having sex with very young girls since they don't get pregnant.

The overall thing looks like it encourages sex in teenage itself, at least that is the media projection.Thats why there is an opposition


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				knight17 said:
			
		

> About the opposition in Kerala (What I read in our local News paper)
> 
> It was because of some topics that was included in the syllabus like encouraging sex that doesn't include intercourse and some debate topics about *adults having sex with very young girls since they don't get pregnant.
> *
> The overall thing looks like it encourages sex in teenage itself, at least that is the media projection.Thats why there is an opposition



Who told you that?.


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				knight17 said:
			
		

> The overall thing looks like it encourages sex in teenage itself, at least that is the media projection.Thats why there is an opposition



I don't think encouragement would make much difference to a decision where sex is concerned. Sex education actually helps reduce risky behaviour helps getting an understanding of sexuality, gender issues and prevent someone getting used or abused. These people need to know that we are sexual beings and being in denial isn't going to help one little bit - rather cause problems.

When sexual problem arises people are usually embarassed about it, they'll either consult quacks, keep silent or shyly ask friends rather than qualified doctors. I know of a man who was scared to hell because after his wedding night he got scared something was wrong with his wife when in fact it was what should happen normally.

Ignorance can be risky and their is no excuse for keeping people ignorant about basic instincts of life. I do what I do not because sex education encourages me, but because I want to do it and I love my girl. Knowledge  helps me avoid pitfalls in this area.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 30, 2007)

ABOUT TIME!! I really think sex ed. is a very badly needed topic which needs to be taught to kids these days. Teens in India are experimenting with sex at a younger age now than they were ever before and this is going to go a long way, hopefully, in preventing unwanted pregnancies, spread of STDs and other sex-related issues amongst youngsters.

As far as this anti-obscenity campaign is concerned...if any single person participating in the campaign is not a virgin, they are all hypocrites anyway.

I hate India because of these backward types...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Cool but i doubt if teachers are willing teach that. When i was in SSLC 9th. We had this topic about male and female reproductive system our biology teacher just moved to next chapter. In SSLC it is not much in detail but while in ICSE it was very detailed.



whoa , my experience was just the opposite , when i was in X in 05 , our bio teacher was very keen on teaaching us the reproductive chapter in very detail , and she was like "Children , u really need to know this "


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 31, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> As far as this anti-obscenity campaign is concerned...if any single person participating in the campaign is not a virgin, they are all hypocrites anyway.



The ones who are virgins are frustrated and have too much time in their hands. They vent out their frustration on harassing and breaking couples which is sick and perverted in my opinion. The ones who are not virgins, are hipocrites who want to have the cake and eat it too - they want virgin brides even though they can't care about themselves. The ones who are married get some kind of sadistic pleasure and attention making a lot of hue and cry about their uncivilised opinions.



			
				Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> whoa , my experience was just the opposite , when i was in X in 05 , our bio teacher was very keen on teaaching us the reproductive chapter in very detail , and she was like "Children , u really need to know this "



Sex education isn't about reproduction...it covers the gender and emotional aspects of sexuality too. Understanding reproductive biology is essential but it is simply not enough if all you know is the scientific information and not the holistic education.


----------



## faraaz (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*

@Aberforth: Its freaky how much I agree with you...


----------



## satyamy (Mar 31, 2007)

Who is that fool to make these types of Rules
Is Indian Government gone mad


----------



## shantanu (Mar 31, 2007)

I think it would be humilating , frustrating and offcourse very difficult for teachers and Parents to handle that... even in india i dont think children need sex education... it should not be introduced here.. it will surely hurt our religious values and social community bondages.... its BAD DECISION...



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Your body muscles work a lot during sex, the heartbeat increses, brain releases lots of engymes which usually it doesn't in normal times. Hell, if you don't know how to do or how to be careful, you can die doing it.
> 
> (guess that was too much )
> 
> & sure you can learn on your own. but how much? Unless you do practicles or know what will happen while doing practical you won't know anything.


 
you seem pretty experienced .. is it GX 

( i know what you will say in return)  hehe


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 31, 2007)

^^^
ha ha ha


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 31, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> I think it would be humilating , frustrating and offcourse very difficult for teachers and Parents to handle that... even in india i dont think children need sex education... it should not be introduced here.. it will surely hurt our religious values and social community bondages.... its BAD DECISION...



Okay so lets hold the religious values and community as a good excuse for avoiding sex education. Now lets see reality, children above 14 - 15 actually know what is sex but they are curious about it and combined with the sex urge it can take to one of the situations. Let us take a few common situations ignoring AIDs issue -

*Experimentation* - All you need is two willing partners which is not very difficult these days. Wouldn't you rather have them aware of the consequences and options than let them engage is risky behavious driven by urge and curiosity? There is nothing foreign or 'western' about sex it is all biological and body clocked, may family was a very conservative one and I didn't watch much TV as our family was strict about it. But that didn't stop anything...so back to point.

*Porn* - Well there is no conclusive evidence of crime directly effected by porn but there is no denial, porn addicts have little respect for women - all women to them are sexual toys. And the way pornography and other sex media project, all women want is banging which can put you in soup or jail if you were to try it practically. A lot of men have the idea you can turn on women by making sexual remarks and its a sign of masculinity...so you have eve teasing and sexual harassment.

*Peers* - The children use peers and friends as a source of information on sex who are as reliable as joke sites. Their knowledge is half baked, based in media perceptions or porn which you know the consequences. It can also cause negative self image based in media prjection of body and fashion trends.

And besides lack of a reliable source of information can cause a lot of problems which could have been prevented in the first place with good sex-ed. Talking of teachers and parents, if they can't handle a basic thing as sex - I would question their skills. Maybe we need to shed the hipocrisy and get a more mature outlook.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Your body muscles work a lot during sex, the heartbeat increses, brain releases lots of engymes which usually it doesn't in normal times. Hell, if you don't know how to do or how to be careful, you can die doing it.
> 
> (guess that was too much )
> 
> & sure you can learn on your own. but how much? Unless you do practicles or know what will happen while doing practical you won't know anything.


wow u sounds like sex guru


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Your body muscles work a lot during sex, the heartbeat increses, brain releases lots of engymes which usually it doesn't in normal times. Hell, if you don't know how to do or how to be careful, you can die doing it.
> 
> (guess that was too much )
> 
> & sure you can learn on your own. but how much? Unless you do practicles or know what will happen while doing practical you won't know anything.



yup hes right 
heart beat increases to 180 !!!*img246.imageshack.us/img246/8399/thumbsup4kk.gif


----------



## praka123 (Apr 4, 2007)

*good for a girls class*

Sex education is good.But i feel sex education is necesserily needed for gals.they are the vulnerable.most guys i think will be knowing all these even at 6th-7th standard,even brings condom to classes..just citing an example.it is girls who need to understand things better and clear._Bharath ka Aabadi un pe nirbhar hai?_


----------



## Aberforth (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: good for a girls class*



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> Sex education is good.But i feel sex education is necesserily needed for gals.they are the vulnerable.most guys i think will be knowing all these even at 6th-7th standard,even brings condom to classes..just citing an example.it is girls who need to understand things better and clear._Bharath ka Aabadi un pe nirbhar hai?_



You'd be surprised how much girls know about sex more than guys of the same social and educational standing. Most guys know only half, what concerns their own pleasure which is why girls will never get their due. Sex education isn't all about having children which is a miniscule portion of it anyway.


And yeah we aren't ingnoring molesting and harassing girls and insensitivity towards them, even in reputed universities like Delhi University, forget 7th grade. The ability to bring condoms to class isn't enough, I had a classmate in school who travelled 22 kms to Faridabad away to buy a condom so that no one comes to know.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hell, if you don't know how to do or how to be careful, you can die doing it.



Not sure about the dying part but one can get bad and painful injury if one isn't careful.


----------



## faraaz (Apr 4, 2007)

@praka123: You're right...Indian chicks need to be educated about sex. They should be taught that giving oral sex to guys is not a bad thing!!! Furthermore, swallowing CANNOT make you pregnant...so many times I got cut off because Indian girls have funny ideas...

That way Australia was awesome!!


----------



## Aberforth (Apr 4, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @praka123: You're right...Indian chicks need to be educated about sex. They should be taught that giving oral sex to guys is not a bad thing!!! Furthermore, swallowing CANNOT make you pregnant...so many times I got cut off because Indian girls have funny ideas...
> 
> That way Australia was awesome!!



Maybe you met the wrong kinds of girls. A majority of western girls hate oral sex and definitely would refuse to swallow. If you know some of them and can talk about it frankly - ask them. Even Australian girls for that matter.

A simple question, would you do oral sex in the girls too or would you refuse that part? I think sexual preferences are choices rather than something to be taught.


----------



## Apollo (Apr 4, 2007)

Maharashtra's put a ban on those CBSE text books as well. This is a step backward, I feel.

I think that the sex education being against culture/tradition is the most moronic reason that one can conjure. Just tell me, in a society where parents don't talk about sex with their kids, where discussing it is supposed to be a taboo, where the kind of vulgarity that is prevalent in mass media - movies, music videos, and what not - where over half of the living population is below the age of 25(I dunno how many of them are in their teens and below), where AIDS is an ever-looming threat... how do you plan on answering a youngster's curiosity on sex-related questions? 

The curriculum which was to be introduced dealt with the *science* of sex and not the *art* of sex. This is an important distinction which we all should try and understand. It was aimed to be progressive through the grades (eg: from Std. 5 to Std. 10). Now, I don't know how they were going to implement it but to not give them even a chance sends a wrong message in general.


----------



## Aberforth (Apr 4, 2007)

Agreed with you Apollo. Denying knowledge of sex, a basic instinct is creating risk of abuse and exploitation, deviant behaviours, experimentation without precautions, teenage pregnancy...etc. The evils of ignorance far outnumber and are mush more serious than the problems of sex education (if any).


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*

What is india coming to ?. They are more or like dumb down version of chinese counterpart.


----------



## Aberforth (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> What is india coming to ?. They are more or like dumb down version of chinese counterpart.



Now now? You think Chinese are dumb? Hydrogen bombs, ICBMs, anti-satellite missiles aren't build by dumb people. And yeah, look at the bottom label of your mouse or keyboard, chances are it ha "Made in China" label.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				Aberforth said:
			
		

> Now now? You think Chinese are dumb? Hydrogen bombs, ICBMs, anti-satellite missiles aren't build by dumb people. And yeah, look at the bottom label of your mouse or keyboard, chances are it ha "Made in China" label.



Iam not talking how the dumb the chinese are. Iam talking about the censorship in china and compare it with india. Before people used to talk how great india is and they compare it with china. Nowdays when i talk with people and tell them to compare it with china and india they say nothing.

For example Bangalore is nothing next to shanghai. Not even one city in india is next to invincible china. China is developing a lot. Heck they even got 1 Gbps net connection at their homes. In india nothing. 

India censors everything while india has got nothing. 

I wonder when will india government censors google. lool.


----------



## kumarmohit (Apr 4, 2007)

Guyz,I dint go thru the entire thread but imagine if dear uncle arjun tries to bring reservation in sex education!!!


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Guyz,I dint go thru the entire thread but imagine if dear uncle arjun tries to bring *reservation in sex education*!!!


----------



## faraaz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				Aberforth said:
			
		

> Maybe you met the wrong kinds of girls. A majority of western girls hate oral sex and definitely would refuse to swallow. If you know some of them and can talk about it frankly - ask them. Even Australian girls for that matter.
> 
> A simple question, would you do oral sex in the girls too or would you refuse that part? I think sexual preferences are choices rather than something to be taught.



Aberforth, mate...I was semi-kidding...

But just so you know, western girls do NOT hate oral sex...they'd just rather have regular sex instead.

Also, I definitely don't mind dishing out oral sex if the chick wants it...of course, I'd only decline if I wasn't sure whether she didn't have any STDs I might catch...otherwise, why would I decline?? Do unto others as others do unto you! 

And have I mentioned how I was kidding??


----------



## Aberforth (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Before people used to talk how great india is and they compare it with china. Nowdays when i talk with people and tell them to compare it with china and india they say nothing.



Common sense isn't common anymore we say. The trouble is people compare pre-1984 China with today's India - pretty lame in my opinion considering we got liberalized only in 1991.

Chinese people have a better lifestyle, lower poverty rates than frugal "need based" India. Their might censor democratic ideals, but what does democracy give anyway which is better than the Chinese system? Vote bank politics, apathy of politicians towards problems and dirty and corrupt system. I can talk a lot more but I don't want to bore anyone else.



			
				faraaz said:
			
		

> Aberforth, mate...I was semi-kidding...



Don't worry I won't bite.  And regarding oral sex I think it is the girl's choice. I had a Punjabi ex who was fine with sexual stuff so I think the idea of Indian girls being inhibited is a bit stereotypical.


----------



## Yamaraj (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



			
				Aberforth said:
			
		

> Chinese people have a better lifestyle, lower poverty rates than frugal "need based" India. Their might censor democratic ideals, but what does democracy give anyway which is better than the Chinese system? Vote bank politics, apathy of politicians towards problems and dirty and corrupt system. I can talk a lot more but I don't want to bore anyone else.


Correct! Democracy is taken for granted - something divine and natural, and it's blasphemy to speak against it, no less. To the contrary, democracy brings more problems to the table than it solves. A "popular" government will not take strong decisions that undermine "popular issues" for a greater good in the long run, unless it ignores or manages the "popularity". US is one example of such a democracy where unpopular decisions are implanted with the help of mass media. People are, as usual, naive and most lack the will and foresight to put their vote to a good use.

No doubt, both India and China are going to be giants in next few decades. But, while China will be the kind of muscular giant given all the hardwork they're putting their efforts in, India is going to be a 400lbs bubble of fat - attributing to the fact that we're only consuming and dreaming about becoming a superpower without doing anything.

People, we're becoming the kind of giant that gets laughed at.


----------



## mediator (Apr 6, 2007)

So much talk about the democracy. People may be corrupt in a democracy, but atleast they do not put AK-47s on our head to shun our views. Atleast we do not have media that is controlled by the government and a government like in Pakistan where "musharaf mocks rape victim" and describes the situation as a money making concern, atleast we do not have North Korea like situation where "racially mixed” and disabled born babies r *killed*!
*www.alertuk.org/taxonomy_menu/1?page=4

As for China, I think people here r ignorantly giving there opinions making it look better than India!

There was a full fledged article in newspapers in which china topped the survey and said a majority of chinese dont want to be born as chinese again! I dont have the newspaper cut out. So I guess people may like to read it here!

*chinaview.wordpress.com/2006/09/21/chinese-website-survey-i-love-china-china-does-not-love-me/

*en.epochtimes.com/news/6-9-20/46168.html



> China Netease, one of China’s most popular Internet portals, held a survey on theNetease survey subject “If there were a next life, would you like to be a Chinese.” *64 percent of Internet surfers answered that they “would not like to be a Chinese again next life.”* The survey sparked vigourous discussions, but now the web page has been shut down.





> The majority of the participants who expressed unwillingness to be a Chinese indicated: “Although I love China, China does not love me.” *With regards to the mainland’s present social system, they harbor ill feelings for perceiving a future without any hope, and regard the present age as the most degraded era in Chinese history; there is no faith, no morality, no sincerity, no love, but only ignorance, hypocrisy, indifference, treachery and deceit. The Internet participants even expressed a willingness to be born in Hong Kong, because there are no human rights in China, only dictatorship and suppression of the people’s voice.*


So easy lifestyle...anyone?


There's a popular saying in Hindi "doosre khet ki ghas hamesha zaada hari dikti hai"! It means the grass always seems to be greener on the other side! 

SO I request people here not to deviate the topic  unnecessarily and speak without knowing anything!

Neways I too think it wud be good if sex education is taught in skools. I had it in my skool though.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*

reported!


----------



## max_demon (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*

kitna accha thread tha


----------



## Coool (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*

hahaha


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*

......


----------



## Ramakrishnan (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*

sex doesn't require education and training. It is natural and inbuilt instinct. Animals do it. They don't require education. What is the big idea?


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



Ramakrishnan said:


> sex doesn't require education and training. It is natural and inbuilt instinct. Animals do it. They don't require education. What is the big idea?


lol...perhaps it should be Safe Sex Education then to reduce STDs.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*

rofl


----------



## rosemolr (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*

wow wow..wow...i doubt whether there will be sexology lab in schools...cool..coool..i always hate practicals..but now..


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Government is about to introduce Sex education in Indian school!, what is your vi*



rosemolr said:


> wow wow..wow...i doubt whether there will be sexology lab in schools...cool..coool..i always hate practicals..but now..



Great!


----------

